# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  طنين الأذن وماذا يعني

## احمد شبيب

السؤال
بعض الأوقات أذني اليمنى أو اليسرى ترن (أسمع طنيناً) بعض الناس يقولون شخص ما يتكلم عليك إذا رنت الأذن اليمنى فهذا معناه يتكلمون عليك بالخير أما الأذن اليسرى فيتكلمون عليك بالشر هل هذا صحيح؟

الفتوى
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
فقد ورد بشأن طنين الأذن حديث رواه الطبراني في معجميه الكبير والأوسط عن عبد الله بن عبيد الله بن أبي رافع عن أبيه عن جده قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: إذا طنت أذن أحدكم فليذكرني وليصل عليّ، وليقل ذكر الله بخير من ذكرني. وقد حسن بعض أهل العلم إسناده كالهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد، وذهب بعضهم إلى تضعيفه كالعراقي في تخريجه لأحاديث إحياء علوم الدين، ومنهم من حكم بأنه موضوع كالشيخ الألباني في ضعيف الجامع الصغير، وهو إذا صح دال على أنه تشرع عنده الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وذكره عليه الصلاة والسلام، ومشروعية قول هذا الدعاء وهو: ذكر الله بخير من ذكرني، ولا نعلم ما يدل على التفريق بين الأذن اليمنى واليسرى كما هو وارد في السؤال.

والله أعلم.
المفتي: مركز الفتوى

----------


## احمد شبيب

السؤال:
بعض الناس يتفاءل أو يتشاءم عند شعوره بصوت في إحدى أذنيه ، أو إذا رفّ له جفن أو نحو ذلك . فهل لهذا أصل ؟

الجواب:
الحمد لله
لا أصل لهذا ، والواجب على المسلم أن يتوكل على الله سبحانه وتعالى والتشاؤم من الطيرة ، وقد أبطلها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأخبر أنها شرك ، وإذا أحس الإنسان بشيء منها فليدفعه وليمض في شأنه ولا يتردد ، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الطيرة ما أمضاك أو ردك " وعلى المسلم أن يدعوا بهذا الدعاء : " اللهم لا يأتي بالحسنات إلا أنت ولا يدفع السيئات إلا أنت ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بك " وأما الفأل فإنه طيب ، وكان الفأل يعجب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والفأل حسن ظن بالله عز وجل.

الشيخ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان
من مجلة الدعوة العدد 1809 ص 58


المصدر :سؤال وجواب

----------


## احمد شبيب

اقتباس من كتاب الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله (السلسلة الضعيفة / المكتبة الشاملة):
____________
2631-(إذا طنت أذن أحدكم فليذكرني وليصل علي وليقل : ذكر الله من ذكرني بخير) .
قال الألباني في " السلسلة الضعيفة والموضوعة " 6/137 :
(موضوع)
رواه الروياني في " مسنده " ( 25/141/2 ) ، والبزار ( 3125 ) : أخبرنا أبو الخطاب : أخبرنا معمر بن محمد : أخبرني أبي عن جدي عن أبي رافع مرفوعا .ورواه الطبراني في " الصغير " ( ص 229 - هندية ) و " الأوسط " ( 9222 ) ، والشجري في " الأمالي " ( 1/129 ) من طريق أخرى عن معمر به .
قلت : وهذا سند ضعيف جدا ؛ وفيه علتان :
الأولى : محمد هذا - وهو ابن عبيد الله بن أبي رفاع - وهو ضعيف جدا .
الثانية : ابنه معمر ؛ وهو أيضا ضعيف جدا ، قال البخاري :
" منكر الحديث " .
قلت : ولكنه قد توبع ، فأخرجه ابن أبي عاصم في " الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ( 62/81 ) ، وابن حبان في " الضعفاء "
( 2/250 )،والطبراني في " الكبير "( 1/48/2 ) عن حبان بن علي عن محمد بن عبيد الله به .وحبان هو العنزي ؛ وهو ضعيف . ومن طريقه أخرجه أبو موسى المديني في " اللطائف " ( 6/93/2 ) ، وكذا العقيلي في " الضعفاء "( 390 ) وقال :" ليس له أصل ، محمد بن عبيد الله بن أبي رافع قال البخاري : منكر الحديث ، قال يحيى : ليس بشيء " . وقال الدارقطني :
" متروك له معضلات " .
ومن طريقه رواه ابن عدي ( 285/1 ) وابن حبان في المجروحين ( 2/250 ) .
والحديث أورده ابن قيم الجوزية في " المنار " ( ص 25 ) في فصل من فصول أمور كلية يعرف بها كون الحديث موضوعا فقال :
" ومنها أن يكون الحديث بوصف الأطباء والطرقية أشبه وأليق " ، فذكر أحاديث هذا أحدها وقال :" وكل حديث في طنين الأذن فهو كذب " .
وتعقبه أبو غدة الكوثري الحلبي في تعليقه عليه ( ص 65 - 66 ) فقال :
" قلت : هذه الكلية معترضة بثبوت هذا الحديث المذكور ، وهو حديث أبي رافع مولى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . قال : الحافظ الهيثمي في" مجمع الزوائد " ( 10/138 ) : " رواه الطبراني في - المعاجم - الثلاثة ، والبزار باختصار كثير ، وإسناد الطبراني في الكبير حسن " .
وقال المناوي في " فيض القدير " ( 1/399 ) بعد نقله قول الهيثمي هذا : " وبه بطل قول من زعم ضعفه فضلا عن وضعه . بل أقول : المتن صحيح ، فقد رواه ابن خزيمة في " صحيحه " باللفظ المذكور عن أبي رافع . وهو ممن التزم تخريج الصحيح ، وبه شنعوا على ابن الجوزي " .
قلت : ويعني لأن ابن الجوزي أورده في " الموضوعات " وهو الصواب عندي . وكلام المناوي الذي اغتر به ذاك الكوثري مما لا طائل تحته ، بل هو
( بقبقة في زقزقة ) ، لأنه قائم على مجرد التقليد ، الذي ليس فيه أي تحقيق ؛ وبيانه من وجهين :
الأول : أن الهيثمي وهم في تحسين إسناد " الكبير " ، لأن مداره أيضا على محمد بن عبيد الله بن أبي رافع - كما رأيت - ، وقد قال في " الصغير " و " الأوسط " :
" لا يروى عن رافع إلا بهذا الإسناد " !
والآخر : أن ابن خزيمة إن كان رواه بهذا الإسناد كما هو الغالب فلا قيمة له ، وقد يكون هو نفسه قد أعله ، كما هي عادته في " صحيحه " أحيانا ، وإن كان رواه من طريق أخرى - وهذا بعيد جدا - فما هو ؟ وقد بسطت الكلام على هذا في كتابي " الروض النضير "
( 960 ).

----------


## التقرتي

المعجم الأوسط للطبراني  - باب العين
 باب النون -  من اسمه : نصر
 حديث:‏9398‏ 
 حدثنا نصر بن عبد الملك ، ثنا معمر بن محمد بن عبيد الله بن أبي رافع ، حدثني محمد ، عن أبيه عبيد الله بن أبي رافع ، عن أبيه أبي رافع ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إذا طنت أذن أحدكم فليذكرني ، وليصل علي ، وليقل : ذكر الله بخير من ذكرني " لا يروى هذا الحديث عن أبي رافع إلا بهذا الإسناد ، تفرد به معمر بن محمد *

الضعفاء الكبير للعقيلي  - باب الميم
 محمد بن عبيد الله بن أبي رافع - حديث:‏1827‏ 
 من حديثه , ما حدثناه محمد بن أحمد بن النضر الأزدي , حدثنا يحيى بن يوسف الزمي , حدثنا حبان بن علي , عن محمد بن عبيد الله بن أبي رافع , عن أخيه , عن أبيه , عن جده أبي رافع , قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إذا طنت أذن أحدكم فليصل علي , وليقل ذكر الله بخير من ذكرني " ، ليس له أصل


محمد بن عبيد الله بن أبي رافع ضعيف

 اما ابنه معمر فقال فيه الذهبي : كان أبوه ضعيف الحديث فكان لا يترك أباه بضعفه حتى يحدث عنه ما يزيد نفسه ويزيد أباه ضعفا

----------


## احمد شبيب

حديث : « إذا طنت أذن أحدكم ... » .

قال ابن علان في الفتوحات الربانية شرح الأذكار النواوية ج6 ص 198: قال السخاوي في القول البديع : رواه الطبراني وابن عدي وابن السني في اليوم والليلة ، والخرائطي في المكارم ، وأبو موسى المديني وابن بشكوال ، وسنده ضعيف . وفي رواية بعضهم : « إذا طنت أذن أحدكم فليذكرني, وليصل علي, وليقل: ذكر الله من ذكرني بخير » . قلت : وهي رواية ابن السني . قال السخاوي : وقد أخرجه ابن خزيمة في صحيحه . ومن طريقه أبو اليمن بن عساكر وذلك عجيب ؛ لأن إسناده غريب كما صرح به أبو اليمن وغيره . وفي ثبوته نظر . وقد قال أبو جعفر العقيلي : إنه ليس له أصل .. ا هـ .
وأخرجه ابن أبي عاصم أيضا ، كما نقله القسطلاني في مسالك الخفاء : قال ابن حجر الهيتمي في الدر المنظور . الحديث أخرجه جميع بسند ضعيف .وإخراج ابن خزيمة له في صحيحه متعجب منه فإن إسناده غريب ، بل قال العقيلي : ليس له أصل . ا هـ .

مجموع فتاوى بن باز رحمه الله

----------


## احمد شبيب

السؤال:
ما مدى صحة حديث: "إذا طنت أذن أحدكم فليذكرني وليصل علي، وليقل: ذكر الله من ذكرني"؟

الجواب:
لم يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، بل هو ضعيف.
وبالله التوفيق. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم.


اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
عضو ... نائب رئيس اللجنة ... الرئيس
عبد الله بن غديان ... عبد الرزاق عفيفي ... عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز

----------


## احمد شبيب

من باب الفائدة
___________________
من أسباب طنين الأذن :

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: صمغ الأذن( إنسداد الأذن بالشمع)
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: جسم غريب.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: عدوى.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: التعرض لصوت مرتفع.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: إستهلاك جرعات مرتفعة من الأسبرين.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: إستهلاك جرعات كبيرة من الكافيين.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: في بعض الحالات يكون الطنين عارضآ لإضطرابات أكثر خطورة خاصة إن ترافق معها أعراض أخرى كفقدان السمع أو الدوار.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: معظم حالات الطنين لها علاقة بالتقدم في السن.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: فقر الدم
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: فرط نشاط الغدة الدرقية.

وبالرغم أن معظم أسباب الطنين حميدة إلا ان علاج الحالة صعب وحبط في بعض الأحيان.
___________________
نقلا عن موقع (طبيب.كوم)

----------


## شهاب الدين السعدي

قال الشيخ العلامة أبو إسحاق الحويني في كتاب النافلة : 
ضعيف جداً .
أخرجه الطبراني في (( الصغير )) ( 2/120) ، والبزار ( ج 4/ رقم 3125) ، والعقيلي ( 4/ 261) ، وابن عدي ( 6 / 2443 ) ، وابن الجوزي في (( الموضوعات )) ( 3 / 76 ) ، من طريق معمر بن محمد بن عبيد الله بن أبي رافع ، عن أبيه محمد ، عن أبيه عبيد الله ، عن أبي رافع مرفوعاً به قال الطبراني : (( لا يروي عن أبي رافع إلا بهذا الإسناد ، تفرد به معمر بن محمد )) .
قلت : وهذا سند واه . ومعمر بن محمد ، قال فيه البخاري : (( منكر الحديث )) . وهذا جرح شديد عنده . وقال العقيلي : (( لا يتابع على حديثه ، ولا يعرف إلا به )) . وأبوه محمد بن عبيد . قال ابن معين في (( تاريخه )) ( 2/ 529) : (( ليس بشيء )) . ونقل العقيلي عنه : (( هو ولا ابنه معمر )) .
وقال البخاري في (( التاريخ )) ( 1/ 1/ 171) : (( منكر الحديث )) . وكذا قال أبو حاتم وزاد : (( جداً، ذاهب )) ، ولكن معمر لم يتفرد به ، بل تابعه حبان بن علي ، حدثنا محمد بن عبيد الله بن أبي رافع . أخرجه ابن السني في (( اليوم والليلة )) ، ( 166 ) ، والخرائطي في (( المكارم )) (( 437 )) ، وابن حبان في (( المجروحين )) ( 2/250) وحبان هذا ضعيف عندهم . وتابعه أخوه مندل بن علي ، أخرجه الخرائطي أيضاً ، ومندل أحسن حالاً من أخيه . وقد اختلف على محمد بن عبيد الله بن أبي رافع فيه : فرواه مرة عن أبيه ، كما مرَّ في الوجه السابق . ومرة يرويه عن أخيه عبد الله بن عبيد الله . أخرجه الطبراني في ((الكبير)) ( ج 1/ رقم 958) ، وابن عدي ( 6/ 2126) . وعبد الله روى لهُ مسلم والنسائي حديثاً واحداً ، ووثقه ابن حبان . ولكن تبقى الآفة ، وهي محمد بن عبيد الله بن أبي رافع . ولذا قال العقيلي ( ق 197/ 2) . (( ليس له أصل )) . يعني الحديث .
ومما يتعجب منه حقاً قول الحافظ الهيثمي في (( المجمع )) ( 10/ 138) : (( رواه الطبراني في الثلاثة 000 وإسناد الطبراني في الكبير حسن !! فهذه غفلة من الهيثمي رحمه الله - وكم له من مثلها - عن حال محمد بن عبيد الله - فإنه متروك وأضعف منه قول السيوطي في (( اللآلئ )) متعقباً ابن الجوزي : (( محمد بن عبيد الله بن أبي رافع من رجال ابن ماجة ، ولم يتهم بكذب )) أ . ه* . وقد أقر الحافظ ابن حجر بأنه= =متهم كما قال ابن عراق في (( تنزيه الشريعة )) ( 2/ 293) . ثم سعى ابن عراق إلى تقوية الحديث بما لا طائل تحته ، فقال : (( احتج به النووي في (( الأذكار )) لاستحباب ذلك عند طنين الأذن ، فهو عنده ضعيف لا موضوع . وذكره ابن الجوزي في (( الحصن الحصين )) وقدْ قالَ في أوله : أرجو أن يكون جميع ما فيهِ صحيحاً ، ويؤيده أن ابن خزيمة أخرجه في (( صحيحة )) وهو عجب ، فإن الحديث ليس على شرط الصحيح ، والله تعالى أعلم )) أ . ه* . قلت : احتجاجه بصنيع النووي رحمه الله احتجاج ضعيف . والنووي نفسه رخو في الحكم على الحديث في (( كتاب الأذكار )) خلافاً لطريقته في (( المجموع )) . وأوقعه في غالب أحكامه اعتباره العمل بالضعيف في فضائل الأعمال ، خلافاً لأهل التحقيق من العلماء كما ذكرته في كتابه : (( الظل الوريف في حكم العمل بالحديث الضعيف )) وابن الجوزي على جلالته لم يكن من أهل الفن ، ومع ذلكَ فهوَ لم يقطع بصحة كل ما هو في كتابه . وأما ابن خزيمة فلا نعلم هل أعلَّ الحديث أم لا ؟! وحتى وأن لم يعله فليس كل ما في (( صحيح ابن خزيمة )) ويكون صحيحاً ، ولا حسناً كما يعلمه من أدمن النظر في القسم المطبوع من (( صحيحه )) . والله الموفق .

----------


## السلفية النجدية

أخي الفاضل :

لو اقتصرت على نقل فتاوى أهل العلم المعتبر بهم ، كنقلك لفتوى ( ابن باز والألباني والفوزان واللجنة الدائمة ) لكفى ..

وكان ينبغي أن تضعهم في القائمة لا من بعد فتوى ( مركز الفتوى ) ، فهو لم يجزم بعدم ثبوته ، بل قال : (( وهو إذا صح دال على أنه تشرع عنده الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وذكره عليه الصلاة والسلام، ومشروعية قول هذا الدعاء وهو: ذكر الله بخير من ذكرني )) بخلاف الكثير من العلماء .

ولنا في كلام من لهم قدم علم راسخة غنى وكفاية ، ومن اتق الشبهات فقد استبرأ لدينه وعرضه ..

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم ..

----------


## احمد شبيب

بارك الله في مشاركات الأخوة / التقرتي وشهاب الدين.
*الأخت النجدية:
هذا الموضوع أصله في الملتقى ورُفعت المشاركات تباعا, ورأيت ان ارفعه هنا للفائدة, فرفعته كما هو -دون التنبه للترتيب-
والشيخ الفقيه الجكني الشنقيطي حفظه الله من أصحاب "الأقدام الراسخة".
وقولك "اقتصر" على كلام كبار مشايخنا وحسب, فأقول "زيادة الخير خير" فلا حرج بإذن الله.
وبارك الله فيك وفي حرصك وفي تقديرك لأهل العلم.

----------


## أشجعي

جزاك الله خير شيخي,
كنا قديما اذا طنت اليمين دعونا لمن ذكرنا بخير
واذا طنت الأخرى دعونا -على- من ذكرنا بِشر  :Smile: , -ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله-

نحمد الله أن كل هذا لا يصح.

----------


## احمد شبيب

بارك الله فيك أخي اشجعي
الظاهر انك -كنت- (بإذن الله) من أصحاب "البال القصير" : )

----------

